# Oakley's latest photos



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

This is Oakley at 13 weeks 

The last one is subtitled "ready for take-off"


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

What great photos again!!!
He has the most gorgeous face xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

He is completely adorable!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute  He looks like a teddy bear


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

He really is an amazing colour. Gorgeous x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't tell you how much my heart leaps when I see photos of Oakley. Keep them coming. I love him!

Karen xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He's lovely and he looks like he has a really inquisitive face!!

x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is just gorgeous and a lovely colour too,loving the last pic lol xxx


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Love those!!!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

What a gorgeous colour! Oakley you are scrumptious x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Ahhh, he has the most wonderful expression- those eyes are gorgeous. Fab photos as ever. I am just about to post some of Benji's walk today.

Meg xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

He's so gorgeous! What stunning photos.
Did you get him from Marleys? I am on the waiting list for a litter due in November.
Can't wait!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love his ears 

Turi x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sequin said:


> He's so gorgeous! What stunning photos.
> Did you get him from Marleys? I am on the waiting list for a litter due in November.
> Can't wait!


Yes he is a Marley puppy. His litter mates Benji (Meg - davethedog) & Wynny (Donna - Donnag) are on here too.

What colour are you expecting? Thirza is lovely, so helpful & breeds such wonderful puppies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakley looks gorgeous Maria ...... xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

mariag said:


> Yes he is a Marley puppy. His litter mates Benji (Meg - davethedog) & Wynny (Donna - Donnag) are on here too.
> 
> What colour are you expecting? Thirza is lovely, so helpful & breeds such wonderful puppies


Wynny is Oakley's sister? They look so different! Gorgeous in their own way but I wouldn't have been able to tell they were from the same litter. 

Turi x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Wynny is Oakley's sister? They look so different! Gorgeous in their own way but I wouldn't have been able to tell they were from the same litter.
> 
> Turi x


I can see the resemblance, they all have the same profile, but I think the first thing you notice is their colouring so at first glance she looks totally different from her brothers.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Gosh now I am really excited!! How lovely.
Will seek out the other pups and owners.
I am not sure what colours are expected in the future litter but will find out and let you all know.
Thanks for letting me know how pleased you were with Marleys and for being so helpful and encouraging Maria. 
How will I be able to wait until January for my pup??!
Sarah x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree Donna, I can see the similarity in their features  but yes their colourings are so different. Hubby loved the lightest (Wynny) & darkest (Oakley) in the litter & was very happy when we got our boy  I loved them all & would have been happy whichever pup I had


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

mariag said:


> I agree Donna, I can see the similarity in their features  but yes their colourings are so different. Hubby loved the lightest (Wynny) & darkest (Oakley) in the litter & was very happy when we got our boy  I loved them all & would have been happy whichever pup I had


I too was very happy when we got her but I must say we picked her up without ever seeing her due to us being on holiday around the visiting time. I know the advice is not to do this but I had done a bit of research and spoken to Thirza many times so was convinced I was doing the right thing. She also said if we were not sure about anything when we picked her up we were not obliged to take her. There were only two girls in the litter and the other one was taken hence us adopting our little baby. I'm so glad she was the little girl that was left, as she was meant to be for us  xx


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Wow! What a gorgeous pup xx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy!

Kx


----------



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

Sequin said:


> Gosh now I am really excited!! How lovely.
> Will seek out the other pups and owners.
> I am not sure what colours are expected in the future litter but will find out and let you all know.
> Thanks for letting me know how pleased you were with Marleys and for being so helpful and encouraging Maria.
> ...


Hi Sarah
I am on Thirza's list for a puppy in January too, can't wait


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Maria Oakley is absolutely gorgeous. Reminds me of Daisy and Sophie as to coat colour. I really hope they keep their dark apricot coats as some seem to get lighter as they grow older. I know we will love them whatever but I just love their colour. Fingers crossed


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooo he is adorable! I LOVE his colour! What colour were his parents? I MUST have a red cockapoo one day!!!!!!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

We are hoping to get an apricot girl


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

We went to visit the puppies on Monday and they were beautiful! My daughter and I met our little girl and she was so gentle and sweet. Her eyes showed a very intelligent soul though. Counting down now until 8th January and reading 'The Perfect Puppy'!
Happy Christmas everyone.x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

just sooooo adorable, absolutely love him!


----------

